# EB NFL Pick 'em League (2015)



## knight1fox3 (Aug 13, 2015)

Seems like we have a few more regulars now that are NFL fans. Would there be any interest in doing a pick 'em league? Would probably need a minimum of 6 participants. And there's not much involved. Just pick the winner of every game each week and assign a corresponding number of confidence points to that pick. We've only done this a couple times and I believe the anty was $10 for the season (to keep it interesting and maintain involvement). With payouts for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th gets their money back. But it would depend on the number of people interested.

Thoughts?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 13, 2015)

In.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 13, 2015)

Interested


----------



## BLG923PE (Aug 13, 2015)

I'd be in!


----------



## bradlelf (Aug 13, 2015)

in


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2015)

In this year... Just straight up win loss no spread i hope?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 13, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> In this year... Just straight up win loss no spread i hope?


Correct.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 13, 2015)

interested


----------



## P-E (Aug 13, 2015)

Yup


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 13, 2015)

In. Go GMEN


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 14, 2015)

Sure, why not... all I gotta do is pick the team with the cooler colors each week


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 14, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Sure, why not... all I gotta do is pick the team with the cooler colors each week


Not exactly...


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 14, 2015)

Ken,

:facepalm:


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm actually quite decent with NFL drafts and picks because I don't have a favorite team and can choose purely on statistics rather than who I want to win, unlike college football and basket ball, and everyone knows that the choice of uniforms does factor into the moral of the players hence impacting their ability to play. Tony Reali may disagree, but I think I would get points for that comment at least.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 14, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Ken,
> 
> :facepalm:


I knew she was joking. 
You having a bad day???


----------



## bradlelf (Aug 14, 2015)

Who's collecting the $ and how are we doing this?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 14, 2015)

bradlelf said:


> Who's collecting the $ and how are we doing this?


I'll be handling that (via PayPal, hopefully good for everyone). Looks like we have 10 so far which makes for a great league and easy payout. We can wait a bit to see if more want to join up.


----------



## BLG923PE (Aug 15, 2015)

We just going to run it on ESPN or something?


----------



## ZcoreX29 (Aug 15, 2015)

Count me in


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm in



NJmike PE said:


> In. Go GMEN


At least we agree on football :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 17, 2015)

BLG923PE said:


> We just going to run it on ESPN or something?


I use CBS Sports for the pick 'em league. They have an app for it too which generally works pretty good if you need make picks on the go.

So far, looks like we have 12. This will be fun!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 2, 2015)

PM sent to those who responded with interest in joining. More details to come.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Sweet! Now I can spam 11 new people!


----------



## akwooly (Sep 2, 2015)

I have already blocked your email address.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 2, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Sweet! Now I can spam 11 new people!


:banhim:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Y'all suck


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 2, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet! Now I can spam 11 new people!
> ...


Damn, Matt disappears for a week and suddenly Mike wants to ban me every post I make.


----------



## P-E (Sep 2, 2015)

Ken is the new Matt. All in favor say aye. All opposed say aye.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 2, 2015)

We suck? You wanted to spam us, so you suck brah! ?


----------



## P-E (Sep 2, 2015)

akwooly said:


> We suck? You wanted to spam us, so you suck brah!


I take it, that's an aye.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 3, 2015)

Aye aye


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 3, 2015)

Aye


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## P-E (Sep 3, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


>


Another aye!

Looks like the ayes have it.

Ken267 has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 3, 2015)

So does Ken-njsux


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## P-E (Sep 3, 2015)

This is going to be a great league. Already got some trash talking!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 3, 2015)

If not for talking trash, what is the point of fantasy football?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## bradlelf (Sep 3, 2015)

Im all paid up ...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 3, 2015)

LOL, the epic trash-talking begins!


----------



## bradlelf (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## akwooly (Sep 3, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> So does Ken-*suxs*nj


you really think that has a ring to it?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 3, 2015)

akwooly said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > So does Ken-*suxs*nj
> ...


No, but it isnt necessarily bad either. Lol


----------



## akwooly (Sep 3, 2015)

Ken is way cooler than matty


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 3, 2015)

Matt who?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 3, 2015)

I know, people keep talking about someone named Matt.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 4, 2015)

forgot my wallet at home. I will pay up this weekend


----------



## ZcoreX29 (Sep 4, 2015)

Paid yesterday


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Paid last night. Guess Fox can vanish from the board and drink a 12-pack on us while laughing about it.


----------



## BLG923PE (Sep 5, 2015)

Paid. Also replied to the PM to change my email address. Not sure if you sent the invite for the league yet or not but will need it sent to the email I PM'ed.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 5, 2015)

Don't think that fox set it up yet


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 6, 2015)

Holiday weekend travels. Will get it sorted.

Also, never mess with a bull. You'll get the horns.


----------



## bradlelf (Sep 8, 2015)

I have not received the league invite yet either ... can you just PM the link to the group?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent. As of today (9/8), we only have 5 people in the league with 5 others pending. Originally 12 people interested. Hopefully we can get more to join before the first game on Thurs.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 8, 2015)

I haven't been on CBS Sports in a long time. How do you get to the league page to sign up?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> I haven't been on CBS Sports in a long time. How do you get to the league page to sign up?


You should have gotten an invitation email from me to your Yahoo account. It may have been flagged as spam though. If not, let me know and I'll resend it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 8, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Sent. As of today (9/8), we only have 5 people in the league with 5 others pending. Originally 12 people interested. Hopefully we can get more to join before the first game on Thurs.


I'm going to pay by the end of business today with the notion that you will be holding it for me until February.

:thumbs:


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 8, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been on CBS Sports in a long time. How do you get to the league page to sign up?
> ...




Found it, thanks!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2015)

We are up to 8 players now!


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 8, 2015)

When you said games would be weighted from 16 to 1, that means we can't change it? (sorry, just making sure)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2015)

You're allowed to make changes at any time up until 1-hr before the target game begins.

Also, the "drag &amp; drop" feature works pretty nice so that you don't have to hit each drop down box to select point values. And as mentioned, there should be apps for both Android and Apple platforms.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Do we need to do anything with the "weight"?

Is that used as some level of tie breaker?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Do we need to do anything with the "weight"?
> 
> Is that used as some level of tie breaker?


Absolutely. That's the premise behind a pick 'em type FF league. Not only do you pick a team to win each week, but you assign said points as your confidence level. Each game you guess correctly gets you the points you assigned. Typically the games you are most certain of the winner gets the highest point values. The ones you are least certain of get the lowest. But then there are always upsets too. I did set a tie-breaker but that only matters if you tie someone else in points for that week. The tie breaker is to guess the MNF total score (i.e. Team A + Team B = Total Score). Make sense?

It's not such a big deal if you were to miss your Thursday or MNF pick, but if you were to miss the first round of games on Sun afternoon, that would be costly because the games will lock and you will get 0 points for those. Let me know if there are any other questions or if something is unclear.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Ok. I think I get it. Thanks.


----------



## ZcoreX29 (Sep 8, 2015)

Ok so 16 is the most confident and assuming I picked the correct team, I'd earn 16 points for that game? I made picks through the iPhone app and couldn't see how to modify confidence values at first, but now I see you can shuffle games with drag/drop.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2015)

ZcoreX29 said:


> Ok so 16 is the most confident and assuming I picked the correct team, I'd earn 16 points for that game? I made picks through the iPhone app and couldn't see how to modify confidence values at first, but now I see you can shuffle games with drag/drop.


Correct. Your highest point value game (which is obviously GB beating Chicago....LOL) would get you 16 points assuming you picked correctly.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2015)

so do you email us the link to the cbs sports page? or am I blind?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> so do you email us the link to the cbs sports page?


Correct. Just sent it and also added you to the password access PM.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2015)

ok, thanks!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 9, 2015)

Paid and picks made.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 9, 2015)

Yup. Saw that, thanks. Just waiting on BLG923PE now and we'll have a full 12-person league.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 9, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Yup. Saw that, thanks. *Just waiting on BLG923PE* now and we'll have a full 12-person league.


:banhim:


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 10, 2015)

I just finished my picks


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 10, 2015)

pick by uniform. can't go wrong there


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2015)

first week is always a crap shoot cause you never know who actually practiced during the offseason and who played cards..


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 10, 2015)

As long as the broncos lose, life is good.


----------



## P-E (Sep 10, 2015)

Anyone not picking the pats tonight?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> pick by uniform. can't go wrong there


So the Giants will be 0-16?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 10, 2015)

exactly


----------



## ZcoreX29 (Sep 10, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Anyone not picking the pats tonight?


We'll find out in a couple hours


----------



## akwooly (Sep 10, 2015)

I am not picking the Pats.


----------



## P-E (Sep 11, 2015)

akwooly said:


> I am not picking the Pats.


Oops


----------



## akwooly (Sep 11, 2015)

Funny I thought I picked pit but I think on accident I picked the pats! Still hate Brady and the pats.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 11, 2015)

In fantasy sports, gotta pick the winner.

I don't care for Brady and I hate the steelers. But they can't both lose.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2015)

Mike Tomlin's press conf. after the game was humorous.

Reporter: "Sir, we heard there were radio troubles at the game this evening."

Tomlin: "Ya, it's always something here...."

LOL


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2015)

^ spelling fail. :facepalm:

Still funny though.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 11, 2015)

They are from Pittsburgh after all. Lol


----------



## bradlelf (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Proof that tom brady was controlling the headsets.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 11, 2015)

Do I still have thyme to pick Thursday's game?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2015)

^ won't know until you try.


----------



## P-E (Sep 11, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Do I still have thyme to pick Thursday's game?


Psssst, pick the Pats.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 11, 2015)

No way, steelers gonna win


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 11, 2015)

am I winning yet? I picked the red white and blue team because of Sept 11th


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 11, 2015)

why am I the week leader if there is three other people with the same number of points? no matter, I'm still going to screen shot it so I have proof that I was in the lead at one point in time


----------



## ZcoreX29 (Sep 11, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> why am I the week leader if there is three other people with the same number of points? no matter, I'm still going to screen shot it so I have proof that I was in the lead at one point in time


I imagine it's because you're logged in...it shows I'm first on my screen.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 11, 2015)

ZcoreX29 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > why am I the week leader if there is three other people with the same number of points? no matter, I'm still going to screen shot it so I have proof that I was in the lead at one point in time
> ...


I'm going ti ignore this until tomorrow so i can go to bed happy


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 13, 2015)

I get the whole confidence points thing now, I think, lol


----------



## ZcoreX29 (Sep 13, 2015)

i should have made a second account where I left all confidence numbers as default and flipped a coin for winner and compared that to actually trying...


----------



## akwooly (Sep 13, 2015)

ZcoreX29 said:


> i should have made a second account where I left all confidence numbers as default and flipped a coin for winner and compared that to actually trying...


Yeah no kidding.


----------



## P-E (Sep 13, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> I get the whole confidence points thing now, I think, lol


Good picks EG


----------



## akwooly (Sep 13, 2015)

I put way too much confidence in SEA and TB


----------



## P-E (Sep 13, 2015)

I may have put too much confidence in Dallas.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 13, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I get the whole confidence points thing now, I think, lol
> ...


Thanks, I just wished I bothered changing the points. Sorta pulling for the Giants right now just so y'all don't get points...


----------



## P-E (Sep 13, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


You and Mike only.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 14, 2015)

Indy and Seattle were the only ones that really hurt, although I don't mind that either lost.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 14, 2015)

Looks like my method of picking the winning team is working. Let's see if I can keep this up.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 14, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> Looks like my method of picking the winning team is working. Let's see if I can keep this up.


----------



## bradlelf (Sep 14, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> Looks like my method of picking the winning team is working. Let's see if I can keep this up.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 14, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like my method of picking the winning team is working. Let's see if I can keep this up.


He's beating you,isn't he?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 14, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > MetsFan said:
> ...


Damn near everyone is beating me.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 14, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Ken 3.0 said:
> ...


:true:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm not in last place (yet)


----------



## P-E (Sep 14, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> I'm not in last place (yet)


True but, there's still two more games left. It could happen.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes it could.


----------



## ZcoreX29 (Sep 14, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Yes it could.


And you have 15 more weeks to get back on top....or solidify yourself at the bottom.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm really kicking myself for not grasping the importance of the points. Then again, my attitude was, well I'll be correct for all of them so it doesn't matter what points I assign (Screw you Seattle, I could have held my own with one upset). Just going to say, this week was like preseason, you boys better watch out because now my throwing arm is warmed up... er... something like that. I predict that I will be in 6th or 7th place at the end of tonight based on the points y'all have left to earn and who I expect you to pick. I'm already looking forward to next week to see where this goes.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 14, 2015)

Next week i may spend more than 2 min on this... LOL..


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 14, 2015)

Kinda pissed. I had picked Atlanta up until this morning and then switched to the Eagles. I felt dirty picking the fucking Eagles too. Serves me right.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 14, 2015)

LOL


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 14, 2015)

I vote for the first week being a practice week and start for real next week.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 14, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> I vote for the first week being a practice week and start for real next week.




your just embarassed because the chick is kicking your butt after you talked smack before it started


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 14, 2015)

Talking smack is part of the price of admission.

Maybe I just need to pick based on "cuter" uniforms.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 14, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Talking smack is part of the price of admission.
> 
> Maybe I just need to pick based on "cuter" uniforms.


don't bother, that's what got me in trouble with the sea/stl game


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 14, 2015)

Whats the falcons score? Im scared to look...


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 14, 2015)

they won 26 to 24...


----------



## ZcoreX29 (Sep 14, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> they won 26 to 24...


Winner winner...chicken something!


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 14, 2015)

way I see it is the standings are pretty much set for the end of week one going into the final game... except for last place because that could change... and the fact that KF and I will have to break the tie for 4th place ranking based on score, though I may have overlooked something


----------



## P-E (Sep 15, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Maybe I just need to pick based on "cuter" uniforms.


Basing your picks on fashion may not be such a great idea. You're an engineer, right?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Well, can't do much worse than i did this week.

Besides, did you see how ugly the 49ers new uniform was?


----------



## P-E (Sep 15, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Well, can't do much worse than i did this week.
> 
> Besides, did you see how ugly the 49ers new uniform was?


What? Are you an architect?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hell no. Wow! Thanks for the insult. [emoji52]


----------



## P-E (Sep 15, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Hell no. Wow! Thanks for the insult. [emoji52]


Check out tampa's uniforms. A sure win.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 15, 2015)

On that note, guess i need to pick the giants weekly.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 15, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> On that note, guess i need to pick the giants weekly.


And they should continue to do well so long as Eli continues telling his teammates NOT to score. LOL

:facepalm:


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 15, 2015)

that deserves a double:

:facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Anyone forget about tonight's game?


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 17, 2015)

it looks like we all have picks, KF was the only one who waited until the last minute, lol


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2015)

Couldn't forget, everyone in town but me had on an old Elway jersey today i think...


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 17, 2015)

It's just a matter of who assigned the game the most points


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 17, 2015)

1 is the best, right?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 17, 2015)

For me it is


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah I didn't really catch that the first time around, it's a little annoying to be honest


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2015)

I think Manning is done...


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 17, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Yeah I didn't really catch that the first time around, it's a little annoying to be honest




I didn't really get it the first week either, I'm kicking my own a$$ regarding it as well


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I think Manning is done...


Should have kept Tebow.


----------



## ZcoreX29 (Sep 17, 2015)

Kinda rooting for the Broncos after seeing these picks


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 17, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I didn't really catch that the first time around, it's a little annoying to be honest
> ...


To be fair, I explained the concept in my PM to the group and also asked if anyone had any further questions.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 17, 2015)

Suck it losers!


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 17, 2015)

Are you asking me for sexual favors senator?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2015)

Aint no one got time to be reading a PM... I get enough from people who cant figure out how to log on....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 18, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Just going to say, this week was like preseason, you boys better watch out because now my throwing arm is warmed up... er... something like that.


:dunno:


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 18, 2015)

Dammit, there goes 15 points.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 18, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Are you asking me for sexual favors senator?


From all the losers.


----------



## P-E (Sep 18, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Aint no one got time to be reading a PM... I get enough from people who cant figure out how to log on....


I thought you had people for that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 18, 2015)

So many doubters. I can't say much, I only gave the Broncos 3 confidence points.


----------



## cement (Sep 18, 2015)

they did their best to lose that game but the Chiefs wouldn't let them


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 20, 2015)

Well I just suck this week so far.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Looks like 3 of my picks are not doing well at this point. I've got to be better than last week.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 20, 2015)

This pick league SUCKS


----------



## ZcoreX29 (Sep 20, 2015)

This is why I stick to poker...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh so thats how it works....


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 20, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Oh so thats how it works....


At least I just said I sucked...lol


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 21, 2015)

It's only week 2 boys and girls. Long way to go. But I will say this was most definitely a week of upsets. BRUTAL....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 21, 2015)

At least the Browns gave a few points!


----------



## P-E (Sep 21, 2015)

Got a bunch of points riding on Indy. It's fun to root against the Jets anyhow.


----------



## P-E (Sep 21, 2015)

Bad Luck.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 22, 2015)

2nd place for the week. Peaking a little early.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 22, 2015)

Last place overall. Only won weigh two go from hear


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 22, 2015)

Deeper in the whole?


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow, what a crappy week. I went from 2nd to 9th after that one.

I guess having my wife help me make the picks wasn't such a good idea after all, lol


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 22, 2015)

Well, anytime "someone" wants to stop averaging 81 points a week would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## P-E (Sep 22, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Well, anytime "someone" wants to stop averaging 81 points a week would be greatly appreciated.


Yeah seriously


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 22, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, anytime "someone" wants to stop averaging 81 points a week would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


PE, is it you who's averaging 81 points? If so, I bet you're cheating.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2015)

Worst to first in a week!!!


----------



## P-E (Sep 22, 2015)

matt267 said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Ken 3.0 said:
> ...


Nope. But close.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2015)

Always better to cheat than to repeat!


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 22, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Always better to cheat than to repeat!


What are you sugguesting?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 22, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Always better to cheat than to repeat!
> ...


That you now have a new test-taking strategy for the PE exam? :dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 22, 2015)

:Chris:

Nope


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 22, 2015)

matt267 said:


> :Chris:
> 
> Nope


Good strategy. Can't admit to it in an open forum. NCEES would definitely use that against you. No cheating! &lt;wink wink nod nod&gt;


----------



## P-E (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm not ready for mattgate


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 22, 2015)

My balls could use a good deflating.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 23, 2015)

all the professional people are picking different this week, there was at least 8 games where of the 4 sites I check for help the ranked them different...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2015)

is the pick deadline set by the software or can we change it? I think we should be able to change it right before the actual games start (like FF on espn app)

that way if something major happens Friday or Saturday we can change the picks?


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 23, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> is the pick deadline set by the soSucks!are or can we change it? I think we should be able to change it right before the actual games start (like FF on espn app)
> 
> that way if something major happens Friday or Saturday we can change the picks?




I think we can change them right up until an hour before that group of games. So even if you put in your picks tonight, you can change them until about noon on Saturday? or 7:30 pm on Monday night? thats how I understood it to work


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2015)

seems like I had to make all picks and not just the Thursday Night Game?


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 23, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> seems like I had to make all picks and not just the Thursday Night Game?




yeah, but I think you can go back and change them... that's why we can't see what others picked until just before the game?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah, after Thursday that game and strength are set, everything else is still changeable.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 23, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > seems like I had to make all picks and not just the Thursday Night Game?
> ...


Correct. For some reason you do have to enter ALL your picks to get it to save correctly for the Thurs game. However, after that, you have up until 1 hour before kick off on the first Sun. game to make any changes to all those games. Same goes for MNF.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 24, 2015)

well apparently I'M the odd ball tonight... NYG have an awful lot of players out this game though... just glad it's only worth 2 pts for me


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Did I see correctly that we had our first no show of the year?


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 25, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Did I see correctly that we had our first no show of the year?




Looks like it. He has until Sunday to get the rest of his picks in though.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 25, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Did I see correctly that we had our first no show of the year?
> ...


hopefully not. I would like to not be in last any longer


----------



## akwooly (Sep 26, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > Ken 3.0 said:
> ...


One week in the woods with no internet or cell is good for the soul.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 27, 2015)

here's to hoping for a bounce back week


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 27, 2015)

Time to jumble the lineup?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2015)

I think everyone could use a bounce back week after last. LOL


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 27, 2015)

Well maybe not all my picks were that far fetched...Let's see, almost game time


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 27, 2015)

Pretty sure the refs are getting paid by the flag. Good grief.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 27, 2015)

It's difficult to pull for a team I picked when I would rather see the other team win.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2015)

I should really learn to never pick the Jets.

:facepalm:


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 27, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> I should really learn to never pick the Jets.
> 
> :facepalm:


You and everyone else. Not sure how I was the only one who saw that as a potential outcome.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > I should really learn to never pick the Jets.
> ...


LOL. The same could be said for the NYG-WASH game.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 27, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


Of the five calculated risky choices that have already played out, three were correct and two weren't, and they were the two I had the least faith in, so I'm not going to complain.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 27, 2015)

I suck at this shit


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2015)

Just wait and see what Mike picks and then do the opposite


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 27, 2015)

Someone is changing my picks


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2015)

LOL @ Detroit.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 28, 2015)

I should have stayed in the woods.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 28, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL @ Detroit.


Considering the only way you will rank better than me for this week is if your own personal favorite team sucks, I'll just ignore you and wait until Monday where no matter what the out come I can say something more substantial.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 28, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL @ Detroit.
> ...


Ha. It's only week 3. Long way to go. =)


----------



## akwooly (Sep 29, 2015)

im just going to pick all the home teams this week and see what that does for me.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2015)

akwooly said:


> im just going to pick all the home teams this week and see what that does for me.


What about the game in London? :dunno:


----------



## akwooly (Sep 30, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > im just going to pick all the home teams this week and see what that does for me.
> ...


There is still a designated home team in London.


----------



## P-E (Oct 1, 2015)

akwooly said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > akwooly said:
> ...


Can't we just leave the Jets there.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 1, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


LOL! Ha ha! That's awesome


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 1, 2015)

it looks as if I was not alone in my choice tonight... hmmm, and I thought I would be...

I hate the Steelers... but I hate the Ravens even more, this was a pure emotional pick.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2015)

6 fumbles for Vick


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 1, 2015)

How many interceptions?


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 1, 2015)

wait, who's Vick?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2015)

The Steelers starting quarterback for a few weeks


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 1, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> wait, who's Vick?


You don't want to know.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 1, 2015)

lol, I love you guys so much


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2015)

Crap, forgot that pit have a excellent running game


----------



## akwooly (Oct 1, 2015)

Crap, I forgot Baltimore sucks.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 1, 2015)

so wait, is that Vick the same Vick that had the pitbulls?


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 1, 2015)

if so then I hope they loose and I don't care about my 2 points... daum game has a team of murders and women beaters playing animal abusers and rapists...


----------



## P-E (Oct 1, 2015)

Wtf why didn't they kick the FG?


----------



## akwooly (Oct 2, 2015)

Because scobee sucks. They had a better chance trying for the 1st down and continuing the drive.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 2, 2015)

Did cbs move the link or did you guys boot me? All I see is where I can join a league but I don't see ours on the pages new layout


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 2, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Did cbs move the link or did you guys boot me? All I see is where I can join a league but I don't see ours on the pages new layout


You've been booted.
lol


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 2, 2015)

http://eboards.football.cbssports.com/opm


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks Dex


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 2, 2015)

You can also set it so that it sends you an email reminder to make picks and that has a link as well.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 2, 2015)

I had it book marked, but something got messed up


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 2, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Did cbs move the link or did you guys boot me? All I see is where I can join a league but I don't see ours on the pages new layout
> ...


:banned:



engineergurl said:


> I had it book marked, but something got messed up


EG and technology.....


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 4, 2015)

Suck it!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2015)

Revel in those 5 big bad points.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 4, 2015)

Did Mike finally get to 11th place or something?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 4, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Revel in those 5 big bad points.


That would be the combined 7 points which picked against the whole. Only way I'll dig myself out of this hole I'm in.


----------



## akwooly (Oct 4, 2015)

He got 5 points. We all gone none.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 4, 2015)

We all have the same picks from here out, except for the no/dal game


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 4, 2015)

Funny how most of the picks are the same every week. Got to find the upsets to make a move.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2015)

^ yup. Also have to know WHEN to make that move.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 4, 2015)

OBviously. lol


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 4, 2015)

And then ignore the comments from the peanut gallery when your the only one to pick the correct team for a game, cause, you know they'll tell you it was dumb luck.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 7, 2015)

How did Mike crawl out of last place?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2015)

Yahoo fantasy football system sucks donkey balls. One of my guys just got downgraded to doubtful today but I can't pick up anyone to replace him because all players lock on Thursday night. Seriously, 2 days to make player changes? Fuck that shit.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 9, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Yahoo fantasy football system sucks donkey balls. One of my guys just got downgraded to doubtful today but I can't pick up anyone to replace him because all players lock on Thursday night. Seriously, 2 days to make player changes? Fuck that shit.


Ouch! That's rough. It really should be on a game by day basis. Otherwise there's too much gap there.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2015)

Commish made my change for me, they will change the rules on Monday once this weeks games are played.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2015)

Fuck the Yahoo to


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2015)

Lots of close games this weekend, I bet Vegas made a shitload of money,


----------



## P-E (Oct 12, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Lots of close games this weekend, I bet Vegas made a shitload of money,





Road Guy said:


> Lots of close games this weekend, I bet Vegas made a shitload of money,


For sure.

I seem to be dropping one place per week. NJ and I will be battling for last place in week 17


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 12, 2015)

:redface:


----------



## ZcoreX29 (Oct 12, 2015)

I feel like us bottom dwellers need to get some side bet going on to keep this interesting. I know "long way to go" "not over till it's over" etc but I don't expect to do much better than I am at the moment.


----------



## P-E (Oct 12, 2015)

I will be with you guys soon.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 12, 2015)

speak for yourself. I was two close games away from continuing to climb up from the bottom. but it is getting late early


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 12, 2015)

You never know, there could be an epic collapse at the top.


----------



## P-E (Oct 12, 2015)

I seem to be better at this when it is pure luck


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 12, 2015)

My dartboard strategy seems to be working so far.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 12, 2015)

I find it ironic, my husband comes home from a month long trip, gives me input and I end up in last place for the week... see if I listen to his advice again.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2015)

My 14-year-old daughter has been making my pics based on who's uniform she likes the most


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2015)

Im actually better off 2night if the chargers lose


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 12, 2015)

uniforms play into the winning factor... just saying


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 13, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Im actually better off 2night if the chargers lose


I could have torn down a good chuck of your lead had they won, but I like watching Rivers cry more.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 15, 2015)

Oops. Completely forgot to set my Thursday pick and it's the defaulted 16 point game. I just missed it too.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 15, 2015)

I hope my calculated risks pay Ledbetter this week.... Saints are at home y'all....potential upset playing out tonight is not far fetched


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Always a possibility


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 15, 2015)

Play out better... with heck Ledbetter


----------



## akwooly (Oct 15, 2015)

Are you f^[&gt;ing serious ATL? Geez


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm happy


----------



## ZcoreX29 (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm happy to lose 12 points.


----------



## akwooly (Oct 16, 2015)

16 f'n points.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 16, 2015)

Well I don't feel too bad now.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2015)

My gut told me to pick the saints.....always listen to the gut


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 16, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> My gut told me to pick the saints.....always listen to the gut


I was doing my picks yesterday afternoon and I got that same sense.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hind sight is 20/20. The Saints (aka "Aints") have been known to really stink it up and tend to be unpredictable.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2015)

Even the years the Falcons went to the NFC championship games they always got owned by the saints at home, should have known....


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 18, 2015)

I have a feeling were all about to get fucked by the seahawks.....


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 18, 2015)

Look at that. A good week so far for me


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 18, 2015)

We need to come up with some form of punishment for everyone who finishes behind our only female playing...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 18, 2015)

She has to send topless pics to whoever she beats.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 19, 2015)

Or we can send her a topless pic if she ranks higher than us.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 19, 2015)

Too late Ken. You already stuck your foot in your mouth with the first st00pid comment


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 19, 2015)

Lol. Thats what happens when your tired and texting.

I meant no offense.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 19, 2015)

Nope. That's not what I read.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 19, 2015)

You can stop enjoying this any time now.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 19, 2015)

The Browns almost pulled off a miracle yesterday. Thanks coach! Appreciated your over thinking the situation.


----------



## P-E (Oct 19, 2015)

Another week and another spot lower in the standings. Mike, I'm getting closer.


----------



## akwooly (Oct 19, 2015)

Here we go mikey.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 19, 2015)

Alls I know is EGs dad gonna kill her if he finds out that she bet so highly against the GMEN.... And on the Eagles


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2015)

I went back and forth so many times on this game i ultimately just had to flip a coin


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 19, 2015)

Unfortunately I'm bound to pick the GMEN each time. Will undoubtedly be part of my demise


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 19, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Alls I know is EGs dad gonna kill her if he finds out that she bet so highly against the GMEN.... And on the Eagles



Shhhh, if it doesn't show up on facebook then he won't find out.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 19, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Alls I know is EGs dad gonna kill her if he finds out that she bet so highly against the GMEN.... And on the Eagles
> ...


What's it worth to ya...


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 19, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


That will all depend on who wins.

I have actually decided I am the factor in the outcome of all the nyg and bears games, usually if I pick the opposite teams, they will each win


----------



## P-E (Oct 19, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I went back and forth so many times on this game i ultimately just had to flip a coin


I've got 3 points riding on this one.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2015)

Everyone who picked the steelers is getting banned for a week if they win


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2015)

The giants look god awful


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2015)

I mean eagles


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 19, 2015)

I knew that, but I wasn't about to correct you even after that fabulous spoiler alert of yours


----------



## akwooly (Oct 19, 2015)

Booyah


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 19, 2015)

Ban him


----------



## BLG923PE (Oct 22, 2015)

Why in the hell do the games lock so early?


----------



## BLG923PE (Oct 22, 2015)

There goes my chance of a 16 pointer this wknd.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 22, 2015)

I made my pics but didnt change the order.... Didnt plan to give the seasucks 16 pts


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 22, 2015)

BLG923PE said:


> Why in the hell do the games lock so early?





BLG923PE said:


> There goes my chance of a 16 pointer this wknd.


This is not new, and furthermore it's posted in the league rules. Players can make picks as early as TUE. versus waiting until the last minute. Which happens to be only 1 HOUR before the day's first game. And really isn't considered to be "early" IMO.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I get an email on Wednesday reminding me to set my picks.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 22, 2015)

^ also true. And if one uses the mobile app, you can also set alerts that way. :thumbs:


----------



## akwooly (Oct 22, 2015)

RG had a lot of faith in my hawks! #GOHWAWKS!


----------



## akwooly (Oct 22, 2015)

BLG923PE said:


> Why in the hell do the games lock so early?


where you been brah?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 22, 2015)

Seahwawks fTW!!!


----------



## akwooly (Oct 22, 2015)

Almost everyone had more faith in my hawks than I did


----------



## P-E (Oct 23, 2015)

The more thought I put into the rankings, the worse I do. This week I'm winging it.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 23, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> The more thought I put into the rankings, the worse I do. This week I'm winging it.


Winging it is the way to go. I'll be winging it next week!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 23, 2015)

I tried winging it last week. Didn't work.

And only the Thursday game locks on Thursday. You can still make other the other picks up until Sunday morning.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm winging it this week... I doubt it will be any different from any other week.


----------



## BLG923PE (Oct 23, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> BLG923PE said:
> 
> 
> > Why in the hell do the games lock so early?
> ...


Yeh I know just weird that they lock so early...I know it's been that way all along, was just making an observation.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2015)

Fuck a google


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 25, 2015)

Gosh dang it I didn't realize there was a morning game today. Guess the points are what they are now.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 26, 2015)

[email protected] London games...


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 26, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> [email protected] London games...




and you know I'm not going to waste one bit of data to stream it which made me even more irked by it...Sunday Ticket should refund some of my money


----------



## bradlelf (Oct 26, 2015)

I am no longer in last place ... yay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 27, 2015)

if it makes you all feel any better I am getting my ass handed to me in my work FF league!

So question for the weekend, do I start the Seahawks Defense or the Packers?

Seahawks has been performing better numbers wise (FF numbers) but the Broncos have "an old man offense"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 27, 2015)

Packer's Defense is going to rack up a dozen sacks and at least 3 picks.


----------



## P-E (Oct 27, 2015)

Well winging it didn't work. Dropped another place.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 27, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Well winging it didn't work. Dropped another place.


Keep on falling....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 28, 2015)

I really hate myself for picking Green Bay over Denver.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2015)

I picked the Broncos, undefeated upset


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 1, 2015)

Holy high scoring Saints/Giants game. 7 TDs for Brees. Hell of a fantasy point week for him.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 2, 2015)

Fucking sorry ass falcons and fudge packers!!


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 2, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Fucking sorry ass falcons and fudge packers!!


QFT


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 2, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking sorry ass falcons and fudge packers!!
> ...


+1000


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 2, 2015)

I fucking give up


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 2, 2015)

everyone should pic the Colts tonight


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 2, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> I fucking give up


It's about time.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 2, 2015)

Who knew picking a winning team would be so hard.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 2, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> Who knew picking a winning team would be so hard.


apparently I didn't.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 3, 2015)

I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 3, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I picked the Broncos, undefeated upset


Why did you change your pick?


----------



## P-E (Nov 3, 2015)

Moved up a spot. Finally moving in the right direction.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 3, 2015)

akwooly said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I picked the Broncos, undefeated upset
> ...




spent to much time thinking about it on Saturday 

would have been good to pad the lead!


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 6, 2015)

WTF... I could have sworn I picked the Bengals. There's no way I would have wagered 16 points on that team. Dammit.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm from Cleveland and I even picked the Bengals.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 6, 2015)

oops, forgot my picks.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> WTF... I could have sworn I picked the Bengals. There's no way I would have wagered 16 points on that team. Dammit.


Was wondering about that. Thought maybe you had some sort of insider info.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 6, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > WTF... I could have sworn I picked the Bengals. There's no way I would have wagered 16 points on that team. Dammit.
> ...


oh well, good news for me

:thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2015)

anyone going to pick the Falcons this week?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2015)

^ I reluctantly did. They _should_ beat SF, right? :dunno:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't know, there is a plane ride involved.. I haven't augmented all of Sundays picks...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hold up, even the Browns would be favored to beat SF.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 8, 2015)

Seriously ATL? Better figure it out next half.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow, NO, Denver, ATL. Shit shows all around.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 8, 2015)

You left out one


----------



## akwooly (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah. You forgot on kfox.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 8, 2015)

GB too ldman:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2015)

Atlanta is done, even Jacksonville is going to be tough for them I suspect, I am not following that closely so maybe they have some injuries? Most of their remaining schedule is Carolina(2X) , NO, TB


----------



## P-E (Nov 9, 2015)

Looks like this will be my worst week yet. Mike, I'm getting closer.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 9, 2015)

My new goal is to get to last place. It's closer than first, haha


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm going to poke you in the eye!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 9, 2015)

Those points I missed from forgetting the Thursday night game hurt.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 9, 2015)

i hope chicago wins.


----------



## ZcoreX29 (Nov 9, 2015)

akwooly said:


> i hope chicago wins.


Aw don't say that!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 9, 2015)

Da Bears suck


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 9, 2015)

akwooly said:


> i hope chicago wins.


Said every Bears fan for the past 20 years. But yet it still doesn't happen.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 9, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > i hope chicago wins.
> ...


Or Cleveland


----------



## akwooly (Nov 9, 2015)

Go bears!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2015)

How could any of you wager 2--6 teams at more than 10 points?


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 9, 2015)

I sure am glad that the giants traded for Eli instead of rivers


----------



## akwooly (Nov 9, 2015)

Rawr!

I was amazed how heavy some wagered this game. I'm only out 5 points.


----------



## ZcoreX29 (Nov 9, 2015)

...and we all bet double digits on NO. They're a toss up and lots of points on ATL whose probably the most overrated team in the NFL. It's all relative


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 10, 2015)

Im sorry i thought i had been winning for the last 9 weeks?


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 10, 2015)

Current Overall Rank: 11st

Is that British for 11th? First they play in London, now this...

What sucks about this week for me is I would have been in 3rd for the week had I not messed up the Cleveland/Cincinnati pick.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Excuses, excuses. Lol


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 15, 2015)

Wonder who the upset will be today...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 15, 2015)

That is ALWAYS the question.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 15, 2015)

Go Lions!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 15, 2015)

Yeah Washington and da Bears!


----------



## akwooly (Nov 15, 2015)

I had the Bears picked but changed. I should have went with my gut. I also had KC but chickened out. I would had a good week if I didn't make changes at the last minute.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 15, 2015)

Holy crap, what an awful week.  I think I will get my wish and land in last place after this week.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2015)

Man what a beating! If i got my ass kicked like this every week i think i would just forget to play!


----------



## akwooly (Nov 16, 2015)

I am never going to catch RG!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2015)

Im Bound to get shit faced drunk on a Wednesday night sooner or later and sleep till lunch and forget to make my pics


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 16, 2015)

Sweet! Any day now would be great.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2015)

Isnt that awful


----------



## akwooly (Nov 17, 2015)

Ohio sucks.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Just Cincinnati


----------



## akwooly (Nov 17, 2015)

I heard Cleveland Rocks!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 17, 2015)

For the most part it does.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 19, 2015)

Marcus Mariota makes me feel like I'm an old man....ahem.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 20, 2015)

Damn, forgot to set my Thursday pick again...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 20, 2015)

At least Jacksonville came thru for me


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 20, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> At least Jacksonville came thru for me


Said no one ever.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey, it works for me. This week seemed more difficult to pick. I will take any game I can get. Time to move into the top 4.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Shit, I must have been picking who I thought would lose this week.


----------



## P-E (Nov 22, 2015)

Damn Jets lost me 12 points.   Should have known better.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 22, 2015)

Atlanta got me 13!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2015)

Can we remove Atlanta from any further weeks?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Along with detroit, cleveland, denver, green bay, etc, etc


----------



## P-E (Nov 22, 2015)

We can do fantasy CFL for you next year.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Fantasy darts would be better for me.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 22, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> We can do fantasy CFL for you next year.


I was hoping for fantasy lingerie league


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Wait, that's not what we are playing?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 23, 2015)

Can someone tell me what happened in the Falcons game? They were up 21 to 7 and then I went to take my niece sledding and I came back they had lost 24-21?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 23, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Can someone tell me what happened in the Falcons game? They were up 21 to 7 and then I went to take my niece sledding and I came back they had lost 24-21?


They sucked it up and blew the lead would be my guess.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## engineergurl (Nov 26, 2015)

Well some of you already know, but for those of you who don't, my Gram's passed away this past week.  I was out of the loop and honestly not thinking about our pick em league.  I am pulling the sympathy card and saying y'all can't make fun of how bad I do this week.  This is your free pass for those of you who are doing worse than me and need to catch up with the chick.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear that EG.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks Ken...  honestly I only mentioned it because I know she would be pissed if y'all thought I was a slacker.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 26, 2015)

Support is always nice, even from a bunch of goofs like us.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 26, 2015)

I keep joking about how she got her revenge because I seriously stood in 4 inch heels at the viewing for 4 hours straight while apparently the entire town came to say good bye.  I shook so many hands and have no clue who half the people were.  It got to the point where we were claiming kids that weren't ours, introducing ourselves as each other and making other stories up and my Mom scolded at us and said Gram's was going to sit up in her coffin and tell us to behave and stop laughing.  When the people that show up are really old, you can have a lot of fun at a funeral home.  Gram's actually probably would have been proud.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 27, 2015)

Sorry for your loss EG.


----------



## P-E (Nov 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear the news EG.  I know it is tough to lose a g-parent, even if they are quite old.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 28, 2015)

this is how I felt with this weeks CHI pick.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 30, 2015)

Sweet justice!


----------



## P-E (Nov 30, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Sweet justice!


:redface:


----------



## akwooly (Nov 30, 2015)

Wow, could Brady whine a little more at those refs? Looked like a big baby. Brady has never beaten Brock Osweiler!


----------



## P-E (Nov 30, 2015)

Figured it might happen.  TB doesn't play all that well when his receivers are mediocre.  But still better than most QBs .   Can't complain too much.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2015)

So apparently the patriots can't play in dry snow, only the East Coast wet snow


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 30, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> So apparently the patriots can't play in dry snow, only the East Coast wet snow


Tom Baby will look for any convenient excuse. Wouldn't be surprised to hear that as on of them.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## MA_PE (Nov 30, 2015)

That last holding call was BS.  Should've been 3rd and 19.  Then again, Pats should not have lost a 14 point lead.

oh well.

And they need to stop putting the Pats on at 8:30PM local time on work nights.  enough is enough.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 30, 2015)

Aren't most holding calls bs?


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 30, 2015)

Is this the start of "holding-gate?"


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 30, 2015)

Wouldn't Brady-Gate simplify the whole process? It would be easier to keep track of it all.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 30, 2015)

Maybe if Brady wasn't running his mouth off at the refs they would not have called that "BS" holding call.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2015)

I seem to remember a similar holding call on the broncos a few plays later (thought both were crap btw)


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 30, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> ...
> 
> And they need to stop putting the Pats on at 8:30PM local time on work nights.  enough is enough.


:violin:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 30, 2015)

I was still in bed by 10:30 and I saw the whole game...


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 30, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I was still in bed by 10:30 and I saw the whole game...


and are you up and out by 5?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 30, 2015)

I hit snooze the first time at 5...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2015)

I actually miss the later start times


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 4, 2015)

I completely forgot to make my picks last night

dammits


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 4, 2015)

That sucks.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 4, 2015)

eh, shit happens. I ain't winning this thing anyway


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Pats picked a hell of a week to lose.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2015)

F the pats!


----------



## akwooly (Dec 7, 2015)

MFin pats


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 7, 2015)

Pats played a weird game yesterday, but it made for an interesting game to watch.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 7, 2015)

Looks like everyone picked the Pats at 14-16 so no big deal. I'm so far behind it doesn't even matter anyway haha


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2015)

In my works fantasy football league I'm so far towards the bottom, I dropped the two or three good players I had and picked up the worst players available. I'm basically just trying to screw up the rankings headed into the playoffs


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2016)

This was fun folks, i blame my in laws for coming into town thanksgiving week and totally fucking up my concentration!

Congrats AK!


----------



## P-E (Jan 4, 2016)

Won the first week and it was all down hill from there.  Really thought Mike was going to pass me.  Can't wait for the playoffs.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 4, 2016)

So, does 5th place make me the 1st loser? Lol

Congrats AK!


----------



## akwooly (Jan 4, 2016)

Woohoo! Thanks, that was fun!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2016)

Congrats all!  That was fun indeed.  Just makes the season a bit more interesting without the need to research specific players and such for a full fantasy team.  I will work on the payouts ASAP and will likely make transfers via PayPal if that is ok.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 4, 2016)

works for me

edit: Dammit. 2nd year in a row I lost a paid spot because I didn't do picks the last week. Shit.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2016)

next year lets make it a $25 entry, to make it a little more "interesting"


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 4, 2016)

Ha, that's too rich for my blood.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't mind a higher premium.  Tends to keep the level of effort equally high.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2016)

On a related topic, I ran another pick 'em league and the top (2) spots tied dead even.  I'm trying to think of an acceptable tie-breaker.  I'm leaning towards most number of high scoring weeks.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## JHW 3d (Jan 4, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> On a related topic, I ran another pick 'em league and the top (2) spots tied dead even.  I'm trying to think of an acceptable tie-breaker.  I'm leaning towards most number of high scoring weeks.  Any other suggestions?


Wow. You're just figuring out the tie-breaker? I think at this point, if you didn't define one in the beginning, you'd have to do a split pot. Just my .02


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2016)

JHW 3d said:


> Wow. You're just figuring out the tie-breaker? I think at this point, if you didn't define one in the beginning, you'd have to do a split pot. Just my .02


Indeed.  In all the years I've been playing pick 'em leagues (usually 2 or 3 during a regular season), I've never come across a dead even tie at the end.  So would it be best to just split the 1st place winnings between them?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 4, 2016)

Have a smack-talk off. Best jab wins. Added bonus: it is entertaining for the rest of the league.


----------



## JHW 3d (Jan 4, 2016)

If you have a 2nd place payout add 1st and 2nd together and split that.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2016)

JHW 3d said:


> If you have a 2nd place payout add 1st and 2nd together and split that.


Since I hold the 2nd place payout, would I then be bumped to the 3rd place payout?


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah that's what I would do since technically you came in third.

I'm surprised the league didn't do that automatically for you.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 4, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Since I hold the 2nd place payout, would I then be bumped to the 3rd place payout?


If two people are tied for 1st, you are technically 3rd place.  I agree with add 1st &amp; 2nd and split.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2016)

Speaking of tie breakers, what was the point in having to guess the MNF score?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2016)

We had really bad tie breakers this year in my FF league, i tied twice and lost both because our tiebreaker was longest FG kick... Sad.....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback/clarification on placement ties.



Road Guy said:


> Speaking of tie breakers, what was the point in having to guess the MNF score?


The MNF tie-breaker was for weekly scoring ties.  Though, the odds of actually guessing the MNF score correctly seem pretty slim to me.  Making it not much more of a deciding factor.


----------



## JHW 3d (Jan 5, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Since I hold the 2nd place payout, would I then be bumped to the 3rd place payout?


This happens in golf tournaments all the time. The tournament organizers set payouts for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, ... 50th, etc. and to figure out ties they just add up the payouts and divide it evenly. For example, if there is a 3 way tie for second, add up 2nd, 3rd and 4th place payouts, then divide by 3 - this becomes the 2nd place -3way- payout. That way payouts below ties are not affected (5th place gets the same as planned in the beginning).

*TL;DR*: Yes, you are third.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Congrats all!  That was fun indeed.  Just makes the season a bit more interesting without the need to research specific players and such for a full fantasy team.  I will work on the payouts ASAP and will likely make transfers via PayPal if that is ok.


Hi Everyone,

Sorry this is later than intended but the final results and pay-out for the pick 'em football pool are as follows:

1st Place - akwooly - $30

2nd Place - Road Guy - $15

3rd Place - ZcoreX29 - $10

4th Place - knight1fox3 - $5

Congrats to those who placed (and dethroned the Fox). Those that didn't, better luck next season and perhaps we can make it even more "interesting". Thanks for playing everyone!

Regards,

The Commish


----------



## akwooly (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for organizing kfox!


----------

